# الكلمات الصعبة فى سفر أيوب



## sunmoon (8 يوليو 2007)

سلام الرب يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم
أقدم لكم الكلمات الصعبة فى سفر أيوب كما وردت فى الكتاب المقدس الالكترونى





† 3وكانت مواشيه سبعة آلاف من الغنم ، وثلاثة آلاف جمل ، وخمس مئة فدان بقر ، وخمس مئة أتان ، وخدمه كثيرين جدا . فكان هذا الرجل أعظم كل بني المشرق
     - أتان : أنثى الحمار.


† 14أن رسولا جاء إلى أيوب وقال : البقر كانت تحرث ، والأتن ترعى بجانبها
     - والأتن : مفردها أتان، وهي أنثى الحمار.


† 20فقام أيوب ومزق جبته ، وجز شعر رأسه ، وخر على الأرض وسجد
     - وجز : قصَّ.


† 8فأخذ لنفسه شقفة ليحتك بها وهو جالس في وسط الرماد
     - شقفة : قطعة من الفخار.


† 5ليملكه الظلام وظل الموت . ليحل عليه سحاب . لترعبه كاسفات النهار
     - كاسفات : ظلمات، وربما المقصود: كسوف الشمس.


† 6أما ذلك الليل فليمسكه الدجى ، ولا يفرح بين أيام السنة ، ولا يدخلن في عدد الشهور
     - الدجى : ظلام.


† 9لتظلم نجوم عشائه . لينتظر النور ولا يكن ، ولا ير هدب الصبح
     - عشائه : أول الظلام، من الغروب إلى العتمة.


† 9لتظلم نجوم عشائه . لينتظر النور ولا يكن ، ولا ير هدب الصبح
     - هدب : بداية الصبح.


† 16أو كسقط مطمور فلم أكن ، كأجنة لم يروا نورا
     - كسقط : الجنين الذي يسقط من بطن أمه قبل استكمال أيام الحمل. وتشير هنا: إلى مالا قيمة له.


† 20لم يعطى لشقي نور ، وحياة لمري النفس
     - لمري : مِن المرارة.


† 24لأنه مثل خبزي يأتي أنيني ، ومثل المياه تنسكب زفرتي
     - زفرتي : تأوُهي من شدة الغم.


† 26لم أطمئن ولم أسكن ولم أسترح ، وقد جاء الرجز
     - الرجز : الإثم، الذنب.


† 4قد أقام كلامك العاثر ، وثبت الركب المرتعشة
     - العاثر : ساقط.


† 11الليث هالك لعدم الفريسة ، وأشبال اللبوة تبددت
     - 11الليث : أسد.


† 12ثم إلي تسللت كلمة ، فقبلت أذني منها ركزا
     - ركزا : صوت هامس.


† 19فكم بالحري سكان بيوت من طين ، الذين أساسهم في التراب ، ويسحقون مثل العث
     - العث : حشرة تتغذى على الثياب وتتلفها.


† 21أما انتزعت منهم طنبهم ؟ يموتون بلا حكمة
     - طنبهم : مفردها طنبة، وهو الحبل الطويل الذي يشد به الخيمة.


† 5الذين يأكل الجوعان حصيدهم ، ويأخذه حتى من الشوك ، ويشتف الظمآن ثروتهم
     - ويشتف : نشرب كل ما في الإناء.


† 22تضحك على الخراب والمحل ، ولا تخشى وحوش الأرض
     - والمحل : مجاعة، جفاف الأرض.


† 26تدخل المدفن في شيخوخة ، كرفع الكدس في أوانه
     - الكدس : الحَب المحصود المجموع.


† 3لأنها الآن أثقل من رمل البحر . من أجل ذلك لغا كلامي
     - لغا : كلام عشوائي بلا معنى.


† 5هل ينهق الفرا على العشب ، أو يخور الثور على علفه
     - الفرا : حمار وحشي.


† 5هل ينهق الفرا على العشب ، أو يخور الثور على علفه
     - يخور : من الخوار وهو صوت الثور.


† 6هل يؤكل المسيخ بلا ملح ، أو يوجد طعم في مرق البقلة
     - المسيخ : الذي لا طعم له.


† 7ماعافت نفسي أن تمسها ، هذه صارت مثل خبزي الكريه
     - 7ماعافت : كره، رفض وترك.


† 10فلا تزال تعزيتي وابتهاجي في عذاب ، لا يشفق : أني لم أجحد كلام القدوس
     - أجحد : أُنكِر، أكفر.


† 15أما إخواني فقد غدروا مثل الغدير . مثل ساقية الوديان يعبرون
     - الغدير : الغدير هو جدول المياه.


† 16التي هي عكرة من البرد ، ويختفي فيها الجليد
     - عكرة : المقصود هنا: مظلمة.


† 19نظرت قوافل تيماء . سيارة سباء رجوها
     - سيارة : قوافل سائرة، مواكب.


† 5لبس لحمي الدود مع مدر التراب . جلدي كرش وساخ
     - وساخ : وهن، ضعف، كَلَّ.


† 5لبس لحمي الدود مع مدر التراب . جلدي كرش وساخ
     - مدر : طين، وحل.


† 5لبس لحمي الدود مع مدر التراب . جلدي كرش وساخ
     - كرش : تجعد، تشقق.


† 6أيامي أسرع من الوشيعة ، وتنتهي بغير رجاء
     - الوشيعة : خشبة يُلف عليها خيوط الغزل وهي سريعة الدوران.


† 20أأخطأت ؟ ماذا أفعل لك يا رقيب الناس ؟ لماذا جعلتني عاثورا لنفسك حتى أكون على نفسي حملا
     - عاثورا : الهدف الذي تسدد إليه الضربات.


† 6إن كنت أنت زكيا مستقيما ، فإنه الآن يتنبه لك ويسلم مسكن برك
     - زكيا : طاهر، نقي.


† 8اسأل القرون الأولى وتأكد مباحث آبائهم
     - القرون : أجيال.


† 11هل ينمي البردي في غير الغمقة ، أو تنبت الحلفاء بلا ماء
     - الغمقة : الغمق هو المستنقع.


† 16هو رطب تجاه الشمس وعلى جنته تنبت خراعيبه
     - خراعيبه : أغصان صغيرة.


† 17وأصوله مشتبكة في الرجمة ، فترى محل الحجارة
     - الرجمة : الرجمة هي كومة.


† 18إن اقتلعه من مكانه ، يجحده قائلا : ما رأيتك
     - يجحده : ينكر.


† 3إن شاء أن يحاجه ، لا يجيبه عن واحد من ألف
     - يحاجه : يناقشه، يجادله.


† 9صانع النعش والجبار والثريا ومخادع الجنوب
     - النعش : سبعة كواكب جهة القطب الشمالي وتسمى الدب الأكبر.


† 9صانع النعش والجبار والثريا ومخادع الجنوب
     - ومخادع : مجموعة من الكواكب والأجرام السماوية.


† 9صانع النعش والجبار والثريا ومخادع الجنوب
     - والثريا : مجموعة نجوم برج الثور في السماء.


† 9صانع النعش والجبار والثريا ومخادع الجنوب
     - والجبار : مجموعة نجوم برج في السماء.


† 18لا يدعني آخذ نفسي ، ولكن يشبعني مرائر
     - مرائر : من المر.


† 24الأرض مسلمة ليد الشرير . يغشي وجوه قضاتها . وإن لم يكن هو ، فإذا من
     - يغشي : يخفي، يغطي.


† 26تمر مع سفن البردي . كنسر ينقض إلى قنصه
     - قنصه : فريسته، صيده.


† 27إن قلت : أنسى كربتي ، أطلق وجهي وأتبلج
     - وأتبلج : أنتعش، أفرح ثانية، أبتهج.


† 27إن قلت : أنسى كربتي ، أطلق وجهي وأتبلج
     - أطلق : أطلق وجهي أي: أجعله مشرقًا باسمًا.


† 30ولو اغتسلت في الثلج ، ونظفت يدي بالإشنان
     - بالإشنان : مادة تستخدم للتنظيف.


† 31فإنك في النقع تغمسني حتى تكرهني ثيابي
     - النقع : مستنقع، ماء راكدة.


† 34ليرفع عني عصاه ولا يبغتني رعبه
     - يبغتني : يفاجئ.


† 1قد كرهت نفسي حياتي . أسيب شكواي . أتكلم في مرارة نفسي
     - أسيب : أُطلق.


† 3أحسن عندك أن تظلم ، أن ترذل عمل يديك ، وتشرق على مشورة الأشرار
     - ترذل : ترفض باحتقار.


† 10ألم تصبني كاللبن ، وخثرتني كالجبن
     - وخثرتني : جعلت السائل جامدًا.


† 17تجدد شهودك تجاهي ، وتزيد غضبك علي . نوب وجيش ضدي
     - نوب : اسم من المناوبة والمقصود هنا: فرق تتناوب مرة بعد مرة.


† 20أليست أيامي قليلة ؟ اترك كف عني فأتبلج قليلا
     - فأتبلج : أنتعش، أفرح ثانية، أبتهج.


† 2أكثرة الكلام لا يجاوب ، أم رجل مهذار يتبرر
     - مهذار : من يكثر في كلامه الهذر الباطل.


† 3أصلفك يفحم الناس ، أم تلخ وليس من يخزيك
     - تلخ : تتهكم وتسخر.


† 3أصلفك يفحم الناس ، أم تلخ وليس من يخزيك
     - 3أصلفك : هل كبرياؤك، والمقصود هنا: التفاخر والتكلم بكبرياء.


† 18وتطمئن لأنه يوجد رجاء . تتجسس حولك وتضطجع آمنا
     - تتجسس : تتفحص.


† 19وتربض وليس من يزعج ، ويتضرع إلى وجهك كثيرون
     - 19وتربض : ترقد، تستريح.


† 4رجلا سخرة لصاحبه صرت . دعا الله فاستجابه . سخرة هو الصديق الكامل
     - سخرة : من السخرية.


† 5للمبتلي هوان في أفكار المطمئن ، مهيأ لمن زلت قدمه
     - 5للمبتلي : بائس.


† 18يحل مناطق الملوك ، ويشد أحقاءهم بوثاق
     - مناطق : مفردها مِنطقة، مايشد به الوسط (الحزام).


† 18يحل مناطق الملوك ، ويشد أحقاءهم بوثاق
     - أحقاءهم : مفردها حُق، وهو أعلى عظمة الفخذ.


† 9أخير لكم أن يفحصكم ، أم تخاتلونه كما يخاتل الإنسان
     - تخاتلونه : تخدعون.


† 15هوذا يقتلني . لا أنتظر شيئا . فقط أزكي طريقي قدامه
     - أزكي : أُظهر صلاحًا.


† 27فجعلت رجلي في المقطرة ، ولاحظت جميع مسالكي ، وعلى أصول رجلي نبشت
     - المقطرة : خشبة فيها فتحات لتقييد أرجل المحبوسين.


† 28وأنا كمتسوس يبلى ، كثوب أكله العث
     - يبلى : يفسد، يفنى.


† 2يخرج كالزهر ثم ينحسم ويبرح كالظل ولا يقف
     - ينحسم : ينقطع، يستأصل


† 5إن كانت أيامه محدودة ، وعدد أشهره عندك ، وقد عينت أجله فلا يتجاوزه
     - أجله : الوقت المحدد لانتهاء العمر.


† 11قد تنفد المياه من البحرة ، والنهر ينشف ويجف
     - البحرة : بحر.


† 2ألعل الحكيم يجيب عن معرفة باطلة ، ويملأ بطنه من ريح شرقية
     - باطلة : البُطل هو: 1-الضلال (ضد الحق). 2 -الكذب. 3 -الذي لا فائدة منه.


† 12لماذا يأخذك قلبك ؟ ولماذا تختلج عيناك
     - تختلج : تومض، تتوهج.


† 14من هو الإنسان حتى يزكو ، أو مولود المرأة حتى يتبرر
     - يزكو : يطهر.


† 20الشرير هو يتلوى كل أيامه ، وكل عدد السنين المعدودة للعاتي
     - للعاتي : العاتي هو جبار ظالم.


† 21صوت رعوب في أذنيه . في ساعة سلام يأتيه المخرب
     - رعوب : مفردها رعب، وهو الفزع.


† 24يرهبه الضر والضيق . يتجبران عليه كملك مستعد للوغى
     - الضر : ضرر.


† 26عاديا عليه ، متصلب العنق بأوقاف مجانه معبأة
     - بأوقاف : مفردها وقف، وهو الطرف المحدب للترس.


† 26عاديا عليه ، متصلب العنق بأوقاف مجانه معبأة
     - 26عاديا : متعديًا. أغار على.


† 8قبضت علي . وجد شاهد . قام علي هزالي يجاوب في وجهي
     - هزالي : ضعف، وهن.


† 20المستهزئون بي هم أصحابي . لله تقطر عيني
     - تقطر : تمتلئ، تفيض.


† 2لولا المخاتلون عندي ، وعيني تبيت على مشاجراتهم
     - المخاتلون : مخادعون.


† 2إلى متى تضعون أشراكا للكلام ؟ تعقلوا وبعد نتكلم
     - أشراكا : مفردها شرك، وهو الفخ والمصيدة.


† 8لأن رجليه تدفعانه في المصلاة فيمشي إلى شبكة
     - المصلاة : فخ، شرَك.


† 10مطمورة في الأرض حبالته ، ومصيدته في السبيل
     - حبالته : شباكه.


† 15يسكن في خيمته من ليس له . يذر على مربضه كبريت
     - يذر : يُبدد، يُنثر.


† 19لا نسل ولا عقب له بين شعبه ، ولا شارد في محاله
     - محاله : مكان السكن، خيمة.


† 3هذه عشر مرات أخزيتموني . لم تخجلوا من أن تحكروني
     - تحكروني : 1 - تحتقروني 2 - تنحازوا ضدي 3 - تهاجموني.


† 6فاعلموا إذا أن الله قد عوجني ، ولف علي أحبولته
     - أحبولته : شبكته.


† 17نكهتي مكروهة عند امرأتي ، وخممت عند أبناء أحشائي
     - وخممت : أنتنت.


† 17نكهتي مكروهة عند امرأتي ، وخممت عند أبناء أحشائي
     - 17نكهتي : رائحة فمي.


† 7كجلته إلى الأبد يبيد . الذين رأوه يقولون : أين هو
     - 7كجلته : نفاية أو روث الحيوانات.


† 8كالحلم يطير فلا يوجد ، ويطرد كطيف الليل
     - كطيف : خيال.


† 17لا يرى الجداول أنهار سواقي عسل ولبن
     - الجداول : مفردها جدول، وهو مجرى أو ينبوع الماء.


† 22مع ملء رغده يتضايق . تأتي عليه يد كل شقي
     - رغده : وفرة، ثروة.


† 25جذبه فخرج من بطنه ، والبارق من مرارته مرق . عليه رعوب
     - مرق : نفذ من الجانب الآخر، اخترق.


† 25جذبه فخرج من بطنه ، والبارق من مرارته مرق . عليه رعوب
     - والبارق : لامعة/لامع.


† 28تزول غلة بيته . تهراق في يوم غضبه
     - تهراق : تُسكب، تُصَب حتى تفرغ.


† 6عندما أتذكر أرتاع ، وأخذت بشري رعدة
     - أرتاع : أفزع، أنزعج.


† 18أو يكونون كالتبن قدام الريح ، وكالعصافة التي تسرقها الزوبعة
     - وكالعصافة : تبن ناعم.


† 24أحواضه ملآنة لبنا ، ومخ عظامه طري
     - طري : لين.


† 29أفلم تسألوا عابري السبيل ، ولم تفطنوا لدلائلهم
     - لدلائلهم : المقصود هنا: كلامهم.


† 29أفلم تسألوا عابري السبيل ، ولم تفطنوا لدلائلهم
     - تفطنوا : تدركوا، تفهموا.


† 34فكيف تعزونني باطلا وأجوبتكم بقيت خيانة
     - باطلا : البُطل هو: 1-الضلال (ضد الحق). 2 -الكذب. 3 -الذي لا فائدة منه.


† 6لأنك ارتهنت أخاك بلا سبب ، وسلبت ثياب العراة
     - ارتهنت : أخذ الشيء كرهن.


† 24وألقيت التبر على التراب وذهب أوفير بين حصا الأودية
     - التبر : فُتات الذهب قبل أن يُصاغ.


† 24وألقيت التبر على التراب وذهب أوفير بين حصا الأودية
     - أوفير : ذهب من أوفير وهي بلدة توجد حاليًا بجنوب اليمن واشتهرت بجودة ذهبها.


† 28وتجزم أمرا فيثبت لك ، وعلى طرقك يضيء نور
     - 28وتجزم : تقرر.


† 9شمالا حيث عمله فلا أنظره . يتعطف الجنوب فلا أراه
     - يتعطف : 1-يتغطى. 2-ينحني ويميل.


† 15من أجل ذلك أرتاع قدامه . أتأمل فأرتعب منه
     - أرتاع : أفزع، أنزعج.


† 16لأن الله قد أضعف قلبي ، والقدير روعني
     - روعني : أفزع.


† 5ها هم كالفراء في القفر يخرجون إلى عملهم يبكرون للطعام . البادية لهم خبز لأولادهم
     - البادية : صحراء.


† 6في الحقل يحصدون علفهم ، ويعللون كرم الشرير
     - ويعللون : يقطفون الثمار بالكامل.


† 8يبتلون من مطر الجبال ، ولعدم الملجإ يعتنقون الصخر
     - يعتنقون : المقصود: يلجأون ويحتمون.


† 19القحط والقيظ يذهبان بمياه الثلج ، كذا الهاوية بالذين أخطأوا
     - والقيظ : شدة الحر.


† 5الأخيلة ترتعد من تحت المياه وسكانها
     - 5الأخيلة : أشباح، والمقصود: أرواح الموتى.


† 8يصر المياه في سحبه فلا يتمزق الغيم تحتها
     - 8يصر : يربط.


† 13بنفخته السماوات مسفرة ويداه أبدأتا الحية الهاربة
     - مسفرة : مكشوفة الوجه والمقصود هنا: مزينة وجميلة.


† 15بقيته تدفن بالموتان ، وأرامله لا تبكي
     - بالموتان : وبأ.


† 18يبني بيته كالعث ، أو كمظلة صنعها الناطور
     - الناطور : كلمة سريانية تعني: حافظ الكرم أو الزرع.


† 21تحمله الشرقية فيذهب ، وتجرفه من مكانه
     - الشرقية : ريح آتية من الجهة الشرقية.


† 1لأنه يوجد للفضة معدن ، وموضع للذهب حيث يمحصونه
     - يمحصونه : نقَّى، صفَّى.


† 7سبيل لم يعرفه كاسر ، ولم تبصره عين باشق
     - كاسر : طائر جارح.


† 7سبيل لم يعرفه كاسر ، ولم تبصره عين باشق
     - باشق : طائر كاسر.


† 8ولم تدسه أجراء السبع ، ولم يعده الزائر
     - أجراء : مفردها جرو، وهو ولد الأسد.


† 8ولم تدسه أجراء السبع ، ولم يعده الزائر
     - الزائر : الذي يزأر وهو الأسد.


† 8ولم تدسه أجراء السبع ، ولم يعده الزائر
     - يعده : يسلك فيه.


† 10ينقر في الصخور سربا ، وعينه ترى كل ثمين
     - سربا : ممر، قناة.


† 18لا يذكر المرجان أو البلور ، وتحصيل الحكمة خير من اللآلئ
     - المرجان : صغار اللؤلؤ.


† 18فقلت : إني في وكري أسلم الروح ، ومثل السمندل أكثر أياما
     - السمندل : طائر أسطوري كان يعتقد أنه يعمر قرونًا عديدة.


† 22بعد كلامي لم يثنوا ، وقولي قطر عليهم
     - قطر : تساقط كالندى.


† 1وأما الآن فقد ضحك علي أصاغري أياما ، الذين كنت أستنكف من أن أجعل آباءهم مع كلاب غنمي
     - أستنكف : أترفع، أزدري.


† 3في العوز والمحل مهزولون ، عارقون اليابسة التي هي منذ أمس خراب وخربة
     - عارقون : ينبشون الأرض. 


† 4الذين يقطفون الملاح عند الشيح ، وأصول الرتم خبزهم
     - الشيح : نبات طيب الرائحة.


† 4الذين يقطفون الملاح عند الشيح ، وأصول الرتم خبزهم
     - الملاح : نبات حمضي أو مالح.


† 8أبناء الحماقة ، بل أبناء أناس بلا اسم ، سيطوا من الأرض
     - سيطوا : طردوا مضروبين بالسياط.


† 10يكرهونني . يبتعدون عني ، وأمام وجهي لم يمسكوا عن البسق
     - البسق : بصق.


† 11لأنه أطلق العنان وقهرني ، فنزعوا الزمام قدامي
     - الزمام : قيد، رباط.


† 11لأنه أطلق العنان وقهرني ، فنزعوا الزمام قدامي
     - العنان : حبل اللجام.


† 14يأتون كصدع عريض . تحت الهدة يتدحرجون
     - الهدة : ردم.


† 14يأتون كصدع عريض . تحت الهدة يتدحرجون
     - كصدع : فجوة، شق.


† 17الليل ينخر عظامي في ، وعارقي لا تهجع
     - وعارقي : المقصود: آلامي.


† 17الليل ينخر عظامي في ، وعارقي لا تهجع
     - ينخر : يبلى.


† 17الليل ينخر عظامي في ، وعارقي لا تهجع
     - تهجع : ترتاح.


† 29صرت أخا للذئاب ، وصاحبا لرئال النعام
     - لرئال : مفردها رائل، وهو ولد النعامة.


† 30حرش جلدي علي وعظامي احترت من الحرارة في
     - 30حرش : خَشُن ومال للسواد.


† 30حرش جلدي علي وعظامي احترت من الحرارة في
     - احترت : التهبت من شدة الحرارة.


† 3أليس البوار لعامل الشر ، والنكر لفاعلي الإثم
     - والنكر : أمر رديء.


† 9إن غوي قلبي على امرأة ، أو كمنت على باب قريبي
     - غوي : ضال.


† 22فلتسقط عضدي من كتفي ، ولتنكسر ذراعي من قصبتها
     - قصبتها : المقصود هنا: المفصل.


† 22فلتسقط عضدي من كتفي ، ولتنكسر ذراعي من قصبتها
     - عضدي : بين الكوع والكتف في الذراع.


† 27وغوي قلبي سرا ، ولثم يدي فمي
     - ولثم : قَبَّل.


† 38إن كانت أرضي قد صرخت علي وتباكت أتلامها جميعا
     - أتلامها : مفردها تلم، خط يحفره المحراث.


† 40فعوض الحنطة لينبت شوك ، وبدل الشعير زوان
     - زوان : نبات عشبي سام، ينمو كثيرًا بين نبات القمح ويتعذر التفريق بينهما في البداية.


† 12فتأملت فيكم وإذ ليس من حج أيوب ، ولا جواب منكم لكلامه
     - حج : أقنع بالحجة والبرهان.


† 18لأني ملآن أقوالا . روح باطني تضايقني
     - باطني : أعماق الإنسان وافكارهالداخلية.


† 21لا أحابين وجه رجل ولا أملث إنسانا
     - أملث : أداهن، أمدح إنسانًا بما ليس فيه.


† 22لأني لا أعرف الملث . لأنه عن قليل يأخذني صانعي
     - الملث : رياء وتملق.


† 6هأنذا حسب قولك عوضا عن الله . أنا أيضا من الطين تقرصت
     - تقرصت : المقصود هنا: تَشَكّلْتُ.


† 25يصير لحمه أغض من لحم الصبي ، ويعود إلى أيام شبابه
     - أغض : أطرى.


† 10لأجل ذلك اسمعوا لي يا ذوي الألباب . حاشا لله من الشر ، وللقدير من الظلم
     - الألباب : أهل الفهم.


† 18أيقال للملك : يا لئيم ، وللندباء : يا أشرار
     - وللندباء : عظماء، شرفاء.


† 19الذي لا يحابي بوجوه الرؤساء ، ولا يعتبر موسعا دون فقير . لأنهم جميعهم عمل يديه
     - موسعا : غنيًّا.


† 20بغتة يموتون وفي نصف الليل . يرتج الشعب ويزولون ، وينزع الأعزاء لا بيد
     - يرتج : يتزعزع.


† 29إذا هو سكن ، فمن يشغب ؟ وإذا حجب وجهه ، فمن يراه سواء كان على أمة أو على إنسان
     - يشغب : يضربهم.


† 36فليت أيوب كان يمتحن إلى الغاية من أجل أجوبته كأهل الإثم
     - الغاية : نهاية.


† 5انظر إلى السماوات وأبصر ، ولاحظ الغمام . إنها أعلى منك
     - الغمام : سحاب داكن، غيوم.


† 16فغر أيوب فاه بالباطل ، وكبر الكلام بلا معرفة
     - بالباطل : البُطل هو: 1-الضلال (ضد الحق). 2 -الكذب. 3 -الذي لا فائدة منه.


† 16فغر أيوب فاه بالباطل ، وكبر الكلام بلا معرفة
     - 16فغر : فتح فمه واسعًا.


† 16وأيضا يقودك من وجه الضيق إلى رحب لا حصر فيه ، ويملأ مؤونة مائدتك دهنا
     - حصر : ضيق.


† 17حجة الشرير أكملت ، فالحجة والقضاء يمسكانك
     - 17حجة : الحجة هي الدليل، البرهان.


† 18عند غضبه لعله يقودك بصفقة . فكثرة الفدية لا تفكك
     - بصفقة : ضرب اليد على اليد عند عقد البيع.


† 27لأنه يجذب قطار الماء . تسح مطرا من ضبابها
     - قطار : انسكاب الماء قطرة قطرة، قطرات.


† 27لأنه يجذب قطار الماء . تسح مطرا من ضبابها
     - تسح : تهطل.


† 29فهل يعلل أحد عن شق الغيم أو قصيف مظلته
     - قصيف : صوت الرعد.


† 3تحت كل السماوات يطلقها ، كذا نوره إلى أكناف الأرض
     - أكناف : مفردها كنف، وهو طرف أو أقصى.


† 8فتدخل الحيوانات المآوي ، وتستقر في أوجرتها
     - أوجرتها : مفردها وجار، وهو جحر الثعلب.


† 10من نسمة الله يجعل الجمد ، وتتضيق سعة المياه
     - الجمد : جليد، ثلج طبيعي.


† 16أتدرك موازنة السحاب ، معجزات الكامل المعارف
     - موازنة : اتزان، حفظ توازن.


† 18هل صفحت معه الجلد الممكن كالمرآة المسبوكة
     - صفحت : نشرت، بسطت.


† 18هل صفحت معه الجلد الممكن كالمرآة المسبوكة
     - الممكن : ثابت راسخ.


† 6على أي شيء قرت قواعدها ؟ أو من وضع حجر زاويتها
     - قرت : استقرت.


† 9إذ جعلت السحاب لباسه ، والضباب قماطه
     - قماطه : القماشة التي تُلف على الطفل الصغير في المهد.


† 10وجزمت عليه حدي ، وأقمت له مغاليق ومصاريع
     - 10وجزمت : فرضت.


† 10وجزمت عليه حدي ، وأقمت له مغاليق ومصاريع
     - مغاليق : المغلاق هو ما يغلق به الباب والمقصود هنا: عدم وجود منفذ للنجاة.


† 11وقلت : إلى هنا تأتي ولا تتعدى ، وهنا تتخم كبرياء لججك
     - تتخم : توضع لها حدود.


† 16هل انتهيت إلى ينابيع البحر ، أو في مقصورة الغمر تمشيت
     - مقصورة : أعماق.


† 17هل انكشفت لك أبواب الموت ، أو عاينت أبواب ظل الموت
     - الموت : طرق الموت، كناية عن خطر الموت.


† 25من فرع قنوات للهطل ، وطريقا للصواعق
     - للهطل : مطر متتابع.


† 27ليروي البلقع والخلاء وينبت مخرج العشب
     - البلقع : أرض مهجورة.


† 28هل للمطر أب ؟ ومن ولد مآجل الطل
     - مآجل : قطرات.


† 29من بطن من خرج الجمد ؟ صقيع السماء ، من ولده
     - صقيع : ندى يتجمد على سطح الأرض من شدة البرد.


† 30كحجر صارت المياه . اختبأت . وتلكد وجه الغمر
     - وتلكد : تجمد.


† 36من وضع في الطخاء حكمة ، أو من أظهر في الشهب فطنة
     - الشهب : مفردها شهاب، وهو كوكب لامع.


† 36من وضع في الطخاء حكمة ، أو من أظهر في الشهب فطنة
     - الطخاء : سحاب مرتفع.


† 37من يحصي الغيوم بالحكمة ، ومن يسكب أزقاق السماوات
     - أزقاق : مفردها زق، وهو وعاء من الجلد لحفظ السوائل.


† 40حين تجرمز في عريسها وتجلس في عيصها للكمون
     - تجرمز : تكمن استعدادًا للانقضاض.


† 40حين تجرمز في عريسها وتجلس في عيصها للكمون
     - عريسها : عرينه، مأوى الأسد.


† 40حين تجرمز في عريسها وتجلس في عيصها للكمون
     - عيصها : شجر كثيف ظليل.


† 41من يهيئ للغراب صيده ، إذ تنعب فراخه إلى الله ، وتتردد لعدم القوت
     - تنعب : تصيح، تصرخ.


† 6الذي جعلت البرية بيته والسباخ مسكنه
     - والسباخ : السبخة هي أرض بور مالحة غير صالحة للزراعة والسكنى.


† 16تقسو على أولادها كأنها ليست لها . باطل تعبها بلا أسف
     - باطل : البُطل هو: 1-الضلال (ضد الحق). 2 -الكذب. 3 -الذي لا فائدة منه.


† 18عندما تحوذ نفسها إلى العلاء ، تضحك على الفرس وعلى راكبه
     - تحوذ : تنهض وتبسط جناحها للجري.


† 19هل أنت تعطي الفرس قوته وتكسو عنقه عرفا
     - عرفا : شعر طويل في عنق الفرس.


† 21يبحث في الوادي وينفز ببأس . يخرج للقاء الأسلحة
     - وينفز : يمرح بنشاط.


† 22يضحك على الخوف ولا يرتاع ، ولا يرجع عن السيف
     - يرتاع : ينزعج بشدة، يرتعب.


† 23عليه تصل السهام وسنان الرمح والمزراق
     - تصل : تعطي صوتًا، تطن.


† 25عند نفخ البوق يقول : هه ومن بعيد يستروح القتال صياح القواد والهتاف
     - هه : تعبير عن السخرية والشماتة.


† 25عند نفخ البوق يقول : هه ومن بعيد يستروح القتال صياح القواد والهتاف
     - يستروح : يشم رائحة، يستشعر.


† 28يسكن الصخر ويبيت على سن الصخر والمعقل
     - والمعقل : المعقل هو الملجأ أو الجبل المرتفع.


† 30فراخه تحسو الدم ، وحيثما تكن القتلى فهناك هو
     - تحسو : تمتص.


† 2هل يخاصم القدير موبخه ، أم المحاج الله يجاوبه
     - المحاج : مجادل، مرافع.


† 13اطمرهم في التراب معا ، واحبس وجوههم في الظلام
     - 13اطمرهم : أدفن.


† 15هوذا بهيموث الذي صنعته معك يأكل العشب مثل البقر
     - بهيموث : حيوان ضخم قد يكون فرس النهر أو الفيل.


† 17يخفض ذنبه كأرزة . عروق فخذيه مضفورة
     - كأرزة : المقصود: صلابة شجر الأرز.


† 18عظامه أنابيب نحاس ، جرمها حديد ممطول
     - ممطول : مطروق لكي يطول.


† 18عظامه أنابيب نحاس ، جرمها حديد ممطول
     - جرمها : أطرافها.


† 21تحت السدرات يضطجع في ستر القصب والغمقة
     - ستر : مفردها سدرة، وهي شجرة النبق.


† 1أتصطاد لوياثان بشص ، أو تضغط لسانه بحبل
     - بشص : الشص هو صنارة.


† 1أتصطاد لوياثان بشص ، أو تضغط لسانه بحبل
     - لوياثان : اسم عبري معناه: ملفوف، وهو حيوان مائي أسطوري.


† 2أتضع أسلة في خطمه ، أم تثقب فكه بخزامة
     - خطمه : أنفه.


† 2أتضع أسلة في خطمه ، أم تثقب فكه بخزامة
     - أسلة : الأسلة هي نوع من النباتات المائية يستخدم في صنع الحبال.


† 7أتملأ جلده حرابا ورأسه بإلال السمك
     - بإلال : حراب، رماح.


† 9هوذا الرجاء به كاذب . ألا يكب أيضا برؤيته
     - يكب : يُصرَع، ينطرح أرضًا.


† 13من يكشف وجه لبسه ، ومن يدنو من مثنى لجمته
     - مثنى : فكيه، طرف الفك حيث يشد اللجام.


† 13من يكشف وجه لبسه ، ومن يدنو من مثنى لجمته
     - لجمته : موضع اللجام.


† 17كل منها ملتصق بصاحبه ، متلكدة لا تنفصل
     - متلكدة : متماسكة، متشابكة.


† 21نفسه يشعل جمرا ، ولهيب يخرج من فيه
     - جمرا : فحم مشتعل بالنار.


† 23مطاوي لحمه متلاصقة مسبوكة عليه لا تتحرك
     - 23مطاوي : ثنايا.


† 27يحسب الحديد كالتبن ، والنحاس كالعود النخر
     - النخر : بالٍ ومتفتت.


† 29يحسب المقمعة كقش ، ويضحك على اهتزاز الرمح
     - المقمعة : آلة تُرمى بها الحجارة.


† 7وكان بعدما تكلم الرب مع أيوب بهذا الكلام ، أن الرب قال لأليفاز التيماني : قد احتمى غضبي عليك وعلى كلا صاحبيك ، لأنكم لم تقولوا في الصواب كعبدي أيوب
     - احتمى : احتد، غضب.


† 12وبارك الرب آخرة أيوب أكثر من أولاه . وكان له أربعة عشر ألفا من الغنم ، وستة آلاف من الإبل ، وألف فدان من البقر ، وألف أتان
     - الإبل : جِمال.


† 12وبارك الرب آخرة أيوب أكثر من أولاه . وكان له أربعة عشر ألفا من الغنم ، وستة آلاف من الإبل ، وألف فدان من البقر ، وألف أتان
     - أتان : أنثى الحمار.

تاب المقدس الالكترونى


----------

